# Baby born in visa 457



## LukeZuma (Dec 23, 2009)

HI Good morning.
I am visa 457 holder sponsored by a company. Then my baby born in australia. Does anyone know how to apply visa for my baby ? is it automatically adding to my current valid visa? or I need some thing to apply visa for my baby?
Thank you


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

LukeZuma said:


> HI Good morning.
> I am visa 457 holder sponsored by a company. Then my baby born in australia. Does anyone know how to apply visa for my baby ? is it automatically adding to my current valid visa? or I need some thing to apply visa for my baby?
> Thank you


There is provision for adding secondary applicants to a 457 visa and a read of Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457) along with the application section should help.


----------

